
Dietary Fat, but Not Protein or Carbohydrate, Regulates Weight Gain in Mice - cpncrunch
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1550413118303929?via%3Dihub
======
cpncrunch
Title edited to fit

